# Male or female Flemish? Color=personality, anything to it?



## owataqt (Jun 24, 2011)

Howdy from Va
New here and wanted to say what an awesome and informative bun site.

Thank u to the creator and all the members for making it what it isray:


I do have a few questions for u ..
Looking to add a flemming to our ever growing family

Would u suggest male or female and why? At this point and time show or pet quality ..either is okay with me.

What size do females get and males? Another words which is larger?

Now here goes what some of u may think is a silly question..and yet it has been stated with other types of animals..COLOR

Is their a particular flemming color known to be more gentile and or less likely to be aggressive? I read somewhere to stay away from whites? I just want to know if some of your experiences, any difference with color to personality?or is their some truth to color connection and flemming personalities?

Also I noticed most breeders charge more for black? Is their a reason?

What color is your favorite and why

If so - dish what u too have heard or u yourself have experienced.

Thank u all so much for advising and so looking forward to finding the right flemming for our family.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I hope I can be of some help - I know that others will be glad to help you also.

First of all - I breed flemish giants. I have (and have had) black, steel, white and light gray. I started out with a black flemish giant male as a pet and then wound up breeding a year or so after he passed away (his name was Tiny).

My females get larger than my males - they are around 16-17 pounds which are smaller than some other people's flemish giants get. I've heard of flemish giants that are 22 pounds and up. (I prefer a slightly smaller flemish because I feel like it is easier on their heart if they're smaller - as their average life span is 5-7 years).

For most breeds of rabbits, I suggest males. They tend to be more outgoing and friendly with people whereby females are sometimes cage aggressive and a bit more stand-offish.

HOWEVER, I personally find that with flemish giants - the females are my absolute favorites and I enjoy them even more than I do the bucks. Don't get me wrong - I love my boys and they are sweethearts - but my girls are the more affectionate ones for this particular breed - at least from my experiences.

Now as far as color - I haven't found one color to be more aggressive than any other color. I have found a few differences but they seem to be more of personality differences.

I only have one white flemish - his name is Hermes. He is a HOOT - and to me - he reminds me what rabbits are all about. Put him outside in the pen and he's a binky monster - he just has a real joy and a zest for living that my others don't have. He isn't as affectionate as my others but that's ok - he's still just a big baby at heart.

My light gray buck, Mercury is nicknamed "Puppy" because when he was young and had his playtimes - he would follow us around the house much like a puppy would. Now that he's older - he just melts in my arms when I hold him and if I forget to pet him some night at supper time - he's been known to sulk.

My other light gray rabbits are also a bit more affectionate - but then again - most of them are his children and grandchildren.

My steel rabbits are less outgoing and tend to have more of a mindset of their own. I just posted in my blog earlier today a picture of Thunder in my husband's chair - she'd gotten up in it and chewed the cord off his computer mouse. She didn't really care that she got a little talking-to about it (a lecture mostly) - she was like "I did it...so what?"

Finally - my black flemish. Tiny was black and he was soooo affectionate - but it took him a lot of time to get that way. He was not socialized as a youngster. 

Meanwhile, Nyx my black flemish doe was raised in a home and talk about a big baby....she comes and jumps up in my lap (usually to try and steal a banana from me).

You ask what color is my favorite and I have to say "any"....because to me - it isn't the color of the flemish that matters - it is the personality.

The only thing I would be careful of when getting a flemish - is getting one that will be huge...and I say that because years ago we had two related flemish on the forum who were bred to be huge...and both died suddenly at fairly young ages of what was probably heart problems. The only thing I remember about them right off was that they were bred to have huge heads (one was white and named Apollo and one was steel or light gray and named Vash). 

If you get a chance - check out my blog - I think I have a few pictures in there of my last litter as they were growing. They're now about 10 weeks old and I'm getting ready to sell them (listed on hoobly). 

I'm also preparing to do more breeding in July - so starting around August I hope to have more litters to share about in my blog (and do a better job as they grow).


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

WEll.......I have an opinion from expierience only.

My sister and I got our Flemmies at the same time from the same breeder. She went with a black doe because they are better for show (does, that is). I went with a show quality but was mostly interested for a pet (I do show though) I got my sisters flemmies brother who is a steel gray. Let me just say this. My sister is very jeleous and wishes she got my flemmie. He is very affectionate and never bites or shows any agression. Echo, her black doe on the other hand will bite if she does not get her way and can be a real stinker . She can be a real love too. We do plan on breeding in the future (not the brother and sister) I think it all depends on the bunny, and the upbringing I am sure contributes. I loooove my steel gray boy and wouldn't trade him for the world. I will get another Flemmie for Thor someday when I am done showing him and he is neutered. I would love a light gray BUT! Another flemmie breeder I know said she has always found that the white bucks are the most affectionate out of all the flemmies. I don't know this to be true becasue I have not expierienced a white flemmie buck. 

All I can say is I LOVE FLEMISH GIANTS!!!! I can't wait to get another one or to start breeding them with my sister when we are ready.

GO FLEMMIES!!!:woohoo


----------



## owataqt (Jun 24, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Welcome to the forum. I hope I can be of some help - I know that others will be glad to help you also.
> 
> First of all - I breed flemish giants. I have (and have had) black, steel, white and light gray. I started out with a black flemish giant male as a pet and then wound up breeding a year or so after he passed away (his name was Tiny).
> 
> ...





> Wowzer.. a huge hands off to you.. and a huge thanks for all your detailed info.. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo torn.. I just am freaking out .. that I get this big rabbit.. that is evil... and it scares.. me.... LOL/ me running from a bunny really freaks me out.. I want a great experience so that I will fall in love and want to breed .. since no one in the nothern va area seems to breed them.. yes.. hours away from me.. but not locally... and I think more people would love to have them if they see them and can experience them..





> thank you again.. and absolutely I will have to read your blog





> xoxox


----------



## owataqt (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome.. thank you so much for sharing.. and yep.. thats my fear.. getting the wrong one.. everyone says keep your expectations down.. but I really want a love bug.. and gentile.. as I have the greatest backyard flock ever.. chickens, nigerian dwarf goats, dogs, peacocks..etc/ and I swear all my backyard flock do.. is follow me around.. it looks like a parade when I am outside.. and yes.. many come inside too

I think I want to have my flemmish inside the house.. although I do know a lady who doesnt have a flemmish/ just a really large bunny/ havent a clue what it is cause its ears look cut off.. maybe that is a continental??? but she has hers.. inside /outside/ and a backyard flock and a fortress built like mine to house them all and keep them safe.. so I just am not sure about where to keep him/ her..



thinking I should go with a he/ and get him fixed.. not show.. but have show quality.. yes, I like that idea very much/ to me show quality may then lend to keeping up with the true characteristics of a flemming.. I just really really really want a fabo bunny... I know each has their own personalities.. I just dont want to be another one on here.. writing about how jealous I am of everyone elses.. flemmings because I am being eaten alive.. LOL



thanks again for sharing

xoxoxo


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a fawn doe and she is a sweetheart. Like most rabbits, she's not a fan of being picked up, but I do on occasion regardless .

A couple of weekends ago, we had an event at work (I work in a pet store), and I brought Molly to work. She ran around the store on a leash all day, being handled by all types of people and children. I was so proud, she was a perfect bunny! By the end of the day, at least two dozen people left wanting a Flemish, lol.

I don't know about other breeds/sexes, but I know that there's something very special about the Flemmish. However, do keep in mind thatnot allbunnies, regardless of breed, sex, color, size, or anything else, aren't fond of being carried or sitting on your lap. And not all bunnies give kisses either. That doesn't mean they don't love you, it just means they prefer a different type of love.

When you do get your Flemish, I'd talk to the breeder about your expectations and they can set you up with the right match. And make your mind based on the breeder's interpretation of the bun's personality.

Oh, and it's a mandatory rule to post tons of pictures. Just so you know. :biggrin:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

YES! It is mandatory to flood the forum with pictures.

I can't wait until you get your perfect match.

I am lucky, Thor loves to be held.....Uh for now. Tehehehe


----------



## owataqt (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks pb, I can't wait..but I will till I find the right one..shoot.. 

Male
Female
Male
Female
White
Black
Fawn
Male 
Female..

Head spins


----------



## owataqt (Jun 24, 2011)

Julie your Thor looks like a real sweetie..how old was he when u got him?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you

He is 6 months old. I have had him since he was 14 weeks old. He is a real sweetie. Just a true love bug.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jun 25, 2011)

I have only been around the Flemish I have now. I have a girl living in my house and her brother lives where I work. They are black with silver tips not of show color. Both have great personalities. The male is very calm and laid back...we say he needs to wear a t-shirt that says I am large and in charge. My girl is more of a diva and she is completley fearless...her nickname is trouble. My girl is sweet and likes to groom me and loves petting, the male is too busy for this grooming stuff. I don't think you can go wrong with your decison.


----------



## owataqt (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Paddy for sharing your story.. looks like I might just be getting a grey one afterall... and think I am going for a male.. we shall see.. we shall see.. wish me luck



big huggles


----------

